# [ Piimisu's Adopt Factory ] ♥ [ 1/4 ]  NEW ADOPTS 。(⌒∇⌒。)



## piichinu (Apr 10, 2015)

*[ Piimisu's Adopt Factory ] ♥ [ 1/4 ]  NEW ADOPTS 。(⌒∇⌒。)*


































Hi, I'm Piimisu / Bunstelle, but I go by Claire.
I use Paint Tool SAI & a Wacom Bamboo tablet! 
Sometimes I use Photoshop CS5. I love
pastels or properly saturated colors. I like simplistic designs!

























​​​​


[/TD]


----------



## piichinu (Apr 10, 2015)

1. Pay upfront.
2. You will receive an unwatermarked version.
3. Don't claim as your own design.
4. Don't steal them - you can't use them unless you buy them.
5. You may make slight changes to the design.
6. All adopts are genderless - you decide whatever you want.
7. Holding is possible, for a 48 hour period. If you would 
like to hold for longer than that, but someone else also
wants it, you may not.
8. No returns.
9. No, you may not see the whole bunprise before buying.



















[/TD]


----------



## piichinu (Apr 10, 2015)

1. 400 taken


2. 800 taken


3. 800-1000 taken


4. 800-1000 taken
































​

[/TD]


----------



## piichinu (Apr 10, 2015)

1. 500 available 


2. 500 available


3. 500 available 


4. 500 available
































​

[/TD]


----------



## piichinu (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 10, 2015)

i just wanted to say... so cute it hurts my eyes ><
(are there examples?)


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 10, 2015)

I AM SO EXCITED FOR THIS AHHHH ;.;


----------



## Amilee (Apr 10, 2015)

omg i dont have the money for this qq


----------



## piichinu (Apr 10, 2015)

4 adopts added, this took all day omg . v .


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 10, 2015)

o mG  i want to buy one but #brOKE


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 10, 2015)

I'll buy #3.


----------



## boujee (Apr 10, 2015)

I'll buy the first one(if it's still available)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 10, 2015)

*dies from cuteness*
1 rip



MC4pros said:


> I'll buy #3.


Why am I not surprised lol.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 10, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> I'll buy #3.


yeey this one is my fave!! please send the points and ill pm you the adopt >v<



Gamzee said:


> I'll buy the first one(if it's still available)


sure, please send the points! love this one as well♥ will pm you the adopt when points are received


----------



## kassie (Apr 10, 2015)

Aw #1 is so cute. ; ^;


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 10, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *dies from cuteness*
> 1 rip
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised lol.





Payment sent~


----------



## boujee (Apr 10, 2015)

piimisu said:


> yeey this one is my fave!! please send the points and ill pm you the adopt >v<
> 
> 
> sure, please send the points! love this one as well♥ will pm you the adopt when points are received



Thank you so much


----------



## piichinu (Apr 10, 2015)

adopts sent! ill miss #1


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 10, 2015)

I would like to buy the custom, what would you like me to post about the custom?


----------



## piichinu (Apr 10, 2015)

*Evee said:


> I would like to buy the custom, what would you like me to post about the custom?


just pm me the details, like any palettes you like, hair styles, etc.!! and i draw it vuv basically you gimme an idea of what chara you want and i draw it for you as an adopt.

+if you still want it, please send over the tbt


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 10, 2015)

PIIMISU I LOVE YOUR ART ; ~ ; I wish I had enough TBT but I spent it all on Pokemans :c


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 10, 2015)

piimisu said:


> just pm me the details, like any palettes you like, hair styles, etc.!! and i draw it vuv basically you gimme an idea of what chara you want and i draw it for you as an adopt.
> 
> +if you still want it, please send over the tbt



Ok I will send over the tbt and then send the PM with details


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 10, 2015)

Holy..... these are so cute >~<


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 11, 2015)

If #2 is available could I buy? ^^


----------



## piichinu (Apr 11, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> If #2 is available could I buy? ^^



yes, please send the tbt and i will send the unwatermarked version + palette ;v;


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 11, 2015)

piimisu said:


> yes, please send the tbt and i will send the unwatermarked version + palette ;v;



Sent c:


----------



## piichinu (Apr 11, 2015)

all gone, today i have to do
one custom
one commission
and some adopts 

okie let me start now


----------



## piichinu (Apr 11, 2015)

custom for *Evee, Beau, and Kyle*


Spoiler












next batch will probably be mermaids or something


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 11, 2015)

O wO I like that idea... Will have to stalk this then ~


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 11, 2015)

Ohmigosh thank you soooooo much for the custom,it is adorable!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kf u are doing the customs next batch, I will be lurking so I can get a female Fox OC to go with my male lol :3


----------



## Amilee (Apr 11, 2015)

mermaids sound great *-*


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

ya, im not the best at designing them. so there will only be two. now i just need some themes for the next two


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 12, 2015)

how about consorts?? orr... idk grist or something

- - - Post Merge - - -

or flowers c;


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 12, 2015)

U could doanimal themed, like lions, tigers, bears, wolves. You could also do food themed ones


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> how about consorts?? orr... idk grist or something
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> or flowers c;


i think im actually gonna do a full homestuck set, in spirit of the upd8 :::



*Evee said:


> U could doanimal themed, like lions, tigers, bears, wolves. You could also do food themed ones


but what fooddd


----------



## tinyfire (Apr 12, 2015)

maybe desserts, for specific food? like ... cupcakes, or icecream, or any sort of candy? lol idk xD


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 12, 2015)

Eggs, all you need to do is Eggs.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Eggs, all you need to do is Eggs.



THATS LITERALLY WHAT BUNPRISE IS


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> THATS LITERALLY WHAT BUNPRISE IS


Sorry I am an incredibly nerdy nerd and forgot to read.

still, eggs.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Sorry I am an incredibly nerdy nerd and forgot to read.
> 
> still, eggs.



IT DOESNT SAY THAT DW. Still working out some stuff to make it loads more "fun"


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 12, 2015)

NOW I'M EVEN A BIGGER NERD...

Fun is good.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 12, 2015)

Furrys pls


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Furrys pls



IM SORRY I cant but I can do ... anthro maybe. i dont think theyre the same thing? idk w/e


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 12, 2015)

Anthro's what most furries draw tbh, atleast the yiffers do.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Anthro's what most furries draw tbh, atleast the yiffers do.



t...the yy,,yiffers....


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> t...the yy,,yiffers....


I know the pain, I've had awkward experiences with such.

Straighten up, fly and ride, you'll egg em' in no time.


----------



## Esphas (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> IT DOESNT SAY THAT DW. Still working out some stuff to make it loads more "fun"


sounds fun


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

Esphas said:


> sounds fun


GO AWAY


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 12, 2015)

homestucks pre-upd8: FREE US

homestucks post-upd8: free but at what cost


----------



## boujee (Apr 12, 2015)

Ooh 
Make a troll or something


----------



## Esphas (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> GO AWAY


hey lolita hey


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> homestucks pre-upd8: FREE US
> 
> homestucks post-upd8: free but at what cost


tru



Gamzee said:


> Ooh
> Make a troll or something


ooh i like this idea



Esphas said:


> hey lolita hey


get ur dumb anime quotes off my thread, i dont watch it except for that one manga written by our mangaka extraordinaire


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> IM SORRY I cant but I can do ... anthro maybe. i dont think theyre the same thing? idk w/e



Yes yes anthro would be fun to see in your style


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Yes yes anthro would be fun to see in your style



aww thanks but on my art dump thread (buried & lost), i think i stated that it was fii-pon's ; o ; shes gone now tho so im trying to learn her style 'cause i really love it


----------



## Esphas (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> get ur dumb anime quotes off my thread, i dont watch it except for that one manga written by our mangaka extraordinaire


ur trash


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

Esphas said:


> ur trash


prove it


----------



## boujee (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> tru
> 
> 
> ooh i like this idea
> ...



Now I want to change my order to a custom troll, endless possibilities


----------



## Esphas (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> prove it


http://prntscr.com/6t0oi9 pls


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 12, 2015)

terezi, vriska, and gamzee r all here

haha u guys are all dead

- - - Post Merge - - -

except 4 me

- - - Post Merge - - -

*i will survive plays in the background*


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

this thread deserves to be purged because of all the trash on it, nice job all of you


----------



## boujee (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> this thread deserves to be purged because of all the trash on it, nice job all of you


----------



## Esphas (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> this thread deserves to be purged because of all the trash on it, nice job all of you


i was curious so i looked up pics of u and this came up


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 12, 2015)

Esphas said:


> i was curious so i looked up pics of u and this came up



rekt


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> rekt



it would be if he didnt steal that from me. in new york i found a book about trash and sent it to him and now he just cant stop calling people trash


----------



## Esphas (Apr 12, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> rekt


i agree with aranea girl u were most definitely rekt

- - - Post Merge - - -



piimisu said:


> it would be if he didnt steal that from me. in new york i found a book about trash and sent it to him and now he just cant stop calling people trash


u trash i cant stand it when trash thinks it has rights to lie omg


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

Esphas said:


> i agree with aranea girl u were most definitely rekt
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> u trash i cant stand it when trash thinks it has rights to lie omg



aradia* rekt


----------



## Esphas (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


>


8itch i s2g

- - - Post Merge - - -



piimisu said:


> aradia* rekt


autocorrect u bum


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 12, 2015)

im going to kill both of you haha

just watch the upd8



((the bae is coming))


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

Esphas said:


> 8itch i s2g
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> autocorrect u bum



sure 





- - - Post Merge - - -



graciegrace said:


> im going to kill both of you haha
> 
> just watch the upd8
> 
> ...



i only have feelings for karkat


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



karkat is dead


----------



## Esphas (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im rly hot but it doesnt make me a liar


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 12, 2015)

Esphas said:


> im rly hot but it doesnt make me a liar



o ****  O S hI T


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> karkat is dead


u sure about THAT



Esphas said:


> im rly hot but it doesnt make me a liar


i thought hot girls had problems too?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQHx_GPKccY

i mean sure they say theyre perfect, but the conflicting lyrics lead me to the conclusion that the song is problematic which would thus make the girls lie about their perfection which would then mean that they, too, have problems: lying


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> u sure about THAT
> 
> 
> i thought hot girls had problems too?
> ...



r u KIDDING ME HE DROWNED IN LAVA


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> r u KIDDING ME HE DROWNED IN LAVA



ARE YOU ALL CAUGHT UP ON YOUR READING


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> ARE YOU ALL CAUGHT UP ON YOUR READING



no. nO . VRISKA IS DED

- - - Post Merge - - -

h heS NOT ALIVE

- - - Post Merge - - -

THAT WAS A BULL**** CLIFFHANGER THO


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> no. nO . VRISKA IS DED
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> h heS NOT ALIVE



ESPHAS DO U WANNA TELL HER OR SHOULD I


----------



## Esphas (Apr 12, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> no. nO . VRISKA IS DED
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



IKR I CANT BELIEVE SHES 8ACK :::


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

WHERE ARE THE 8 BALL COLLECTIBLES THOUGH


----------



## Esphas (Apr 12, 2015)

what was this thread about again u trash


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

Esphas said:


> what was this thread about again u trash



DOES IT MATTER ANYMORE


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> DOES IT MATTER ANYMORE



im tOO HYPE FOR THE UPD8 THO


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

SAME
--

I HONESTLY CANT DO FOOD VERY WELL ;rwawat any other ideas for the last two?


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 12, 2015)

f-flowers pls c:


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

I can try that


----------



## Sune (Apr 12, 2015)

ayyy flowers sound cool
id be up to buy that


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 12, 2015)

Idk ummm element themed ones lol like fire and water


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 12, 2015)

little angels and little demons? roses and lilies would be cute too :3


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> little angels and little demons? roses and lilies would be cute too :3



THAT SOUNDS CUTE


----------



## Esphas (Apr 12, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> im tOO HYPE FOR THE UPD8 THO


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

Esphas said:


>



the ****posting ended ages ago


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> the ****posting ended ages ago



cant stop wont stop


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

u know what, last two will be custom slots


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 12, 2015)

The link takese to old adopts


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 12, 2015)

alright!


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

YA, bc i didnt want people buying them before i made 4 thingies.

but now 4 are available
as u can see mermaids arent my best, probably the first last and only time ill be making them


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 12, 2015)

How much are the customs


----------



## tinyfire (Apr 12, 2015)

could i take a custom slot?


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 12, 2015)

I hope their like 325 lol


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 12, 2015)

#brOKE


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> How much are the customs


650-800, depending on detail


tinyfire said:


> could i take a custom slot?


you may, please pm me what you had in mind ^^


----------



## Sune (Apr 12, 2015)

ahh nevermind no more custom slots cries i waited


----------



## tinyfire (Apr 12, 2015)

alright! i'll send a pm a little later, i gtg


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

Sune said:


> may i buy 1 custom slotttt



please pm me the details ^^
--
both customs are gone, wowch


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 12, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> #brOKE



Samee


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> YA, bc i didnt want people buying them before i made 4 thingies.
> 
> but now 4 are available
> as u can see mermaids arent my best, probably the first last and only time ill be making them



they are still adorable though <3

I'd buy one but I'm just too poor


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> please pm me the details ^^
> --
> both customs are gone, wowch


****. Oh well I'll just wait for you to make anthro bbys


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

thanks /v\

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> ****. Oh well I'll just wait for you to make anthro bbys



next batch is 2 homestucks + 2 custom homestucks only, so maybe the one after. i should put a theme box so people know what to expect. maybe in other


----------



## Sune (Apr 12, 2015)

wwait did i get a slot or whaat???
oh nevermind haha its cool


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

Sune said:


> wwait did i get a slot or whaat???



yep! please pm me the info, my post was up there maybe you missed it bc there were a lot of posts > o <


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> thanks /v\
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Ok. Yeeee that will b fun even tho idk what home struck is


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 12, 2015)

homestuck is shi.t dont read it


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

Sune said:


> wwait did i get a slot or whaat???
> oh nevermind haha its cool



ooh does this mean you dont want it anymore or that youre aware that you got the slot? O:


----------



## Sune (Apr 12, 2015)

oh wait i got the slot?? ahh sorry i thought i didnt
ok i will PM you right now


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

Sune said:


> oh wait i got the slot?? ahh sorry i thought i didnt



it's okay! im losing posts here myself ;A; so u just needa PM me the details and we'll work out the price


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 12, 2015)

I will buy adopt 2 sending tbt now


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

*Evee said:


> I will buy adopt 2 sending tbt now



okie, will send unwatermarked version now


----------



## Naiad (Apr 12, 2015)

May I buy #1? ; v ;


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

N i c o said:


> May I buy #1? ; v ;



you may! please send the tbt and i will send unwatermarked version!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 12, 2015)

That was fast...


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 12, 2015)

Well that was uber quick


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> That was fast...


im glad people like them, im just like sweet this is great



Luckypinch said:


> Well that was uber quick


i was pretty surprised myself, like damn. super thankful though guys


----------



## Esphas (Apr 12, 2015)

what a pathetic display of gratitude


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

Esphas said:


> what a pathetic display of gratitude


please stop 8eing mean to me, it reaaaaaaaally hurts my feelings :::
rare pepes

--

what if i did a stream, and while people were watching you could claim the adopt for purchase for when it's released? or is that a stupid idea 8y urs truly


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> please stop 8eing mean to me, it reaaaaaaaally hurts my feelings :::
> rare pepes
> 
> --
> ...


It sounds cool but may not be as fair for people who are unable to watch the stream on mobile without having to download apps


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 12, 2015)

I think it's a cool idea.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

*Evee said:


> It sounds cool but may not be as fair for people who are unable to watch the stream on mobile without having to download apps



true, id be using join.me and half the time the chat barely works on mobile join.me...


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

Happy 4.13. Like this post to be entered in a custom adopt raffle/one free adoptable ticket 
U're lucky if you've noticed this post


----------



## Amilee (Apr 13, 2015)

i hate my timezone qq i always miss your updates ._.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

what time zone are you in, if you dont mind my asking?

- - - Post Merge - - -



piimisu said:


> Happy 4.13. Like this post to be entered in a custom adopt raffle/one free adoptable ticket
> U're lucky if you've noticed this post


gonna keep quoting this so people can see


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 13, 2015)

I made sugar cookies with the signs on them for 4/13


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Happy 4.13. Like this post to be entered in a custom adopt raffle/one free adoptable ticket
> U're lucky if you've noticed this post





graciegrace said:


> I made sugar cookies with the signs on them for 4/13


take pics of them. im just gonna spend some of my money on the whatpumpkin store. 41.3% off. sadly i have like all the cool stuff that i want. i guess i could get greeting cards and that one roxy charm


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 13, 2015)

piimisu said:


> take pics of them. im just gonna spend some of my money on the whatpumpkin store. 41.3% off. sadly i have like all the cool stuff that i want. i guess i could get greeting cards and that one roxy charm



:c I can't bc I brought them to school?? XD there's only like half of them left (I'm still in classes woo hoo) rly need those Dave boxers tho lmao


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> :c I can't bc I brought them to school?? XD there's only like half of them left (I'm still in classes woo hoo) rly need those Dave boxers tho lmao


i have lunch right now, personally i want the terezi ones


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 13, 2015)

my friend is obsessed with Feferi so all the fef cookies r gone


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> my friend is obsessed with Feferi so all the fef cookies r gone


the homestucks in my school are so shy about it. but here i am wearing a homestuck hoodie (thats against the uniform), homestuck charms, homestuck phone backgrounds and homestuck drawings everywhere. then i have the mspa tab open


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 13, 2015)

there's not that many homestucks in my school :/ I know one but the others homestucks in my group r just homestucks bc I got them into it XD


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Happy 4.13. Like this post to be entered in a custom adopt raffle/one free adoptable ticket
> U're lucky if you've noticed this post



bumping this


----------



## Amilee (Apr 13, 2015)

piimisu said:


> what time zone are you in, if you dont mind my asking?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



CET c: its always like 5am when you update haha


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

Amilee said:


> CET c: its always like 5am when you update haha



sorry ;; i can try to update earlier. i have school now so i cant stay up as late


----------



## Amilee (Apr 13, 2015)

piimisu said:


> sorry ;; i can try to update earlier. i have school now so i cant stay up as late



no no its okay c: i will get my chance someday haha


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

custom for sune






thank you! tried sticking with the colors you picked ;v;


----------



## Esphas (Apr 13, 2015)

look what the trash brought in!!!! u


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

posted this on the wrong thread, but 
is it bad if i do four customs? i have no ideas for the homestuck designs. but i feel like four is excessive?
(again, itd be troll only, sorry! celebration of 4/13)

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://join.me/485-371-313

if anyone cares


----------



## Naiad (Apr 13, 2015)

ahh, I'll join when I get home ^^


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 13, 2015)

joinin now lmao


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats, @Amilee, please PM me your info for a custom, or let me know if you would like first dibs on an adopt & getting it for free.


----------



## Amilee (Apr 14, 2015)

aww yay  i will send the info to you when i got home :3


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 14, 2015)

So close yet so far *.*


----------



## piichinu (Apr 25, 2015)

https://join.me/833-514-039


----------



## piichinu (Apr 25, 2015)

https://join.me/328-495-021

new link
--

edit: lets see if anyone notices


----------



## piichinu (Apr 26, 2015)

Added four slots if anyone cares .・゜゜・（／。＼）・゜゜・．


----------



## Amilee (Apr 26, 2015)

the second one is so cute aaah


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 26, 2015)

can I buy the second one, the one that's 800tbt with pink and white hair, she's so adorable <3


----------



## piichinu (Apr 26, 2015)

sure! please send the tbt and ill send you an unwatermarked vers ;v;


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 26, 2015)

Okay all sent


----------



## piichinu (Apr 26, 2015)

sent, thank you!


----------



## piichinu (Apr 26, 2015)

two customs that i recently finished:


----------



## Amilee (Apr 26, 2015)

omg the bunny is so cute ;v;


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 26, 2015)

omggg. so cute!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 26, 2015)

Do you need refs for a custom?  I have an idea in my head but no refs.  :/

These are adorable, btw!


----------



## piichinu (Apr 26, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Do you need refs for a custom?  I have an idea in my head but no refs.  :/
> 
> These are adorable, btw!



refs arent required. i usually get descriptions for these

- - - Post Merge - - -

also thx everyone


----------



## Naiad (Apr 26, 2015)

ahh can I buy a custom if it's still available? ; v ;


----------



## piichinu (Apr 26, 2015)

N i c o said:


> ahh can I buy a custom if it's still available? ; v ;



sure thing, sorry for the late reply. please pm info!


----------



## Dulcettie (Apr 26, 2015)

Will you ever accept real money instead of TBT?


----------



## piichinu (Apr 26, 2015)

I prefer real money but I thought more ppl could get them this way
I don't mind doing RLC but like should I do an option where you choose TBT or RLC?


----------



## Kailah (Apr 26, 2015)

wah, i'd love to buy some of your work if you accept RLC 
but if you accept TBT too then that's fine! you're closed right now but i'd love a slot in your other shop ;w;


----------



## Dulcettie (Apr 27, 2015)

I think an option would be fine. I just really want one and I can't afford to get one with TBT ;3;


----------



## piichinu (Apr 27, 2015)

Kailah said:


> wah, i'd love to buy some of your work if you accept RLC
> but if you accept TBT too then that's fine! you're closed right now but i'd love a slot in your other shop ;w;


thank you! I will try to open a few slots if I finish these two customs. 



Dulcettie said:


> I think an option would be fine. I just really want one and I can't afford to get one with TBT ;3;


Okay I'll implement that next time ^^


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 27, 2015)

So there is still 1 custom slot?  Gah, I should have snatched it up yesterday.  Am I too late?


----------



## piichinu (Apr 27, 2015)

Ooh nope thats gone, ill edit it now


----------



## piichinu (May 1, 2015)

JFC I DIED but okay working on those customs rn


----------



## Keen (May 1, 2015)

What are Bunprises? and the top left is the only thing available?


----------



## piichinu (May 1, 2015)

River said:


> What are Bunprises? and the top left is the only thing available?



ya rn
--
and bunprises are like surprise adopts that hatch, or you get in a gift box, or something. i havent decided quite yet bc theyre still in development.

and theyll probably be a species, but an open one


----------



## ssvv227 (May 1, 2015)

i'll grab the lil blue dragon boy if he's still available  i feel so responsible for his orange shoes lol


----------



## piichinu (May 1, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> i'll grab the lil blue dragon boy if he's still available  i feel so responsible for his orange shoes lol



oh gosh i totally forgot about the struggle with the shoes xD please send tbt and ill send him over to you!


----------



## piichinu (May 2, 2015)

okay, expect another batch soon, since i finished my two customs. except i have to do some auction prizes. but still expect it i dunno


----------



## piichinu (Jun 5, 2015)

look at this WIP


----------



## kitanii (Jun 5, 2015)

These are hecka cute!!


----------



## piichinu (Jun 5, 2015)

too lazy to do the snazzy thread layout... so here:




1. flop 700 tbt / $5
2. cosmic queen 1000 tbt / $7
3. two-faced 1000 tbt / $7

as always u will receive individual with no watermark blah blah blah thaaank you!
@kitanii thanks as well!

can make slight changes, dont claim as your own design, etc

- - - Post Merge - - -

*and as usual, a custom for 700-1000 tbt / $5-$7*


----------



## Naiad (Jun 5, 2015)

SCREAMS

I'll take #2 Ahh ; v ;


----------



## tamagotchi (Jun 5, 2015)

www that second one is really cute


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 5, 2015)

Allow me to quietly stalk this thread... SUCH ADORBS CRAI //OTL


----------



## piichinu (Jun 5, 2015)

Naiad said:


> SCREAMS
> 
> I'll take #2 Ahh ; v ;


guessing with tbt, anyway pls send it over and ill send u the thingy




tamagotchi said:


> www that second one is really cute


thx




Kirindrake said:


> Allow me to quietly stalk this thread... SUCH ADORBS CRAI //OTL


thank u /v\


----------



## piichinu (Jun 5, 2015)

piimisu said:


> too lazy to do the snazzy thread layout... so here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nyoom


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 5, 2015)

piimisu said:


> nyoom



If you don't mind me asking (sorry if it's been asked before CRAI) how do your customs work? And are they open or where can I see if you're full or whatever? ///u///


----------



## piichinu (Jun 5, 2015)

usually u just go like, "ok i want something pink"
or be super descriptive and describe every detail
and i draw and design it and it becomes your chara

usually for every batch i offer 1 or 2 customs, this time it's only one and it's open


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 5, 2015)

piimisu said:


> usually u just go like, "ok i want something pink"
> or be super descriptive and describe every detail
> and i draw and design it and it becomes your chara
> 
> usually for every batch i offer 1 or 2 customs, this time it's only one and it's open



Ahhh alright!!! And it's 700 least detailed and 1K most detailed, right? Or is there a certain other way you determine price?


----------



## piichinu (Jun 5, 2015)

difficulty basically, sometimes detailed isnt difficult so it;s kinda weird


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 5, 2015)

piimisu said:


> difficulty basically, sometimes detailed isnt difficult so it;s kinda weird



Ahhh alright x3 And (sorry for asking so many questionsss, I've never asked for a custom design before /////w/////) does the slot get taken when a PM with details is received, or when it's asked for? I'd like a custom.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 5, 2015)

I usually go with whoever asks first, so far nobody's asked for something I can't draw. If you're asking to reserve so you can think of an idea that's fine too


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 5, 2015)

piimisu said:


> I usually go with whoever asks first, so far nobody's asked for something I can't draw. If you're asking to reserve so you can think of an idea that's fine too



Alright then!  That would be great to reserve it! Thank you! <3 (I'm guessing 48 hours for something like this because you said holding is 48 hours on one of your main posts on the first page and I think this is counting for holding. Please correct me if I'm wrong? I don't plan on taking 48 hours tho lol)


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2015)

Yes that's correct

- - - Post Merge - - -



piimisu said:


> too lazy to do the snazzy thread layout... so here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 6, 2015)

Awww, they're adorable! 

Can I adopt number 3 (for tbt bells)?


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2015)

Yup, please send the tbt and I'll send you the U watermarked vers <3


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 6, 2015)

Sent the bells


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2015)

Received, sorry I failed and my computer restarted so it'll be a sec

- - - Post Merge - - -

sent!


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2015)

eh im lowering #1 to 400 because i wanna post the next batch





everything else is sold


----------



## Amilee (Jun 6, 2015)

uhm i just wanted to ask if i still get the custom one that i won c:


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2015)

Amilee said:


> uhm i just wanted to ask if i still get the custom one that i won c:



oh you do oops! sorry i think i may have cleared out my messages Dx could you resend the info? i can do it now, srry


----------



## Amilee (Jun 6, 2015)

piimisu said:


> oh you do oops! sorry i think i may have cleared out my messages Dx could you resend the info? i can do it now, srry



haha no problem. but i think i dont have the message anymore too xD is it okay if i write you a new info? c:


----------



## himeki (Jun 6, 2015)

Wow, number 1 is cute! Can I reserve it, earn the TBT and come back?


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2015)

Amilee said:


> haha no problem. but i think i dont have the message anymore too xD is it okay if i write you a new info? c:


i saw it and accepted ;v;



MayorEvvie said:


> Wow, number 1 is cute! Can I reserve it, earn the TBT and come back?


sure! i hold for 48 hours ^^


----------



## Amilee (Jun 6, 2015)

piimisu said:


> i saw it and accepted ;v;



great! thanks c:


----------



## himeki (Jun 6, 2015)

piimisu said:


> i saw it and accepted ;v;
> 
> 
> sure! i hold for 48 hours ^^



I can take it now! Should I send you the 400?


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I can take it now! Should I send you the 400?



yes! and ill send you the unwatermarked >v<


----------



## himeki (Jun 6, 2015)

Sent!
Oh, how much can we edit? I just want to bring up her skin tone slightly~


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 6, 2015)

im excited ovo


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2015)

1. bunny baseball 800
2. springtime 1000
3. bunbot 2000 tbt

i reaaaally love bunbot, those things on her/his arms are gloves btw, not skin




MayorEvvie said:


> Sent!
> Oh, how much can we edit? I just want to bring up her skin tone slightly~


thats fine


----------



## himeki (Jun 6, 2015)

oh my god theyre all freaking adorable
damn i wish i had more tbt ;w;


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 6, 2015)

Awahhhh!!! Those are adorbs c: I won't be buying any but ahhh they're so cute x3 <3


----------



## Amilee (Jun 6, 2015)

springtime is sooo cute ;v;


----------



## boujee (Jun 6, 2015)

No more rlc? u vu
If it is, I would like to buy springtime.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2015)

OH SHOOT i forgot about adding in rlc, it's basically the same rate as the others
1000 = $7
2000 = $14
800 = like $5.50

- - - Post Merge - - -



piimisu said:


> 1. bunny baseball 700 / $5.00
> 2. springtime 1000 / $7.00
> 3. bunbot 2000 tbt / $14.00
> 
> i reaaaally love bunbot, those things on her/his arms are gloves btw, not skin



added in RLC

- - - Post Merge - - -

nn i might keep 3 for myself....


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2015)

bump1


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 6, 2015)

Aghhh I missed Springtime ;-; good luck with the other two!! (or one if you keep bunbot cx)


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2015)

sorry ;A ; but thank u!!

bump


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 6, 2015)

If you don't mind me asking, did you get my payment of 800 earlier? Just would like to confirm is all :3 

Also, how do you come up with adopts designs? :3


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> If you don't mind me asking, did you get my payment of 800 earlier? Just would like to confirm is all :3
> 
> Also, how do you come up with adopts designs? :3


yes, i did! and i dunno tbh its just based off of things that i would like to wear
especially the baseball adopt


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 6, 2015)

piimisu said:


> yes, i did! and i dunno tbh its just based off of things that i would like to wear
> especially the baseball adopt



Good  Can't wait <3

Ahhh alright :3 I just thought to ask because it seems adopt creators all have their own thing of how they come up with the designs, so I wanted to know yours


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2015)

well it's also that whenever i see things and recall them later (like months/years later) my brain distorts them to something completely different and it turns out really cool


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 6, 2015)

piimisu said:


> well it's also that whenever i see things and recall them later (like months/years later) my brain distorts them to something completely different and it turns out really cool



Ahhh alright  That _sounds_ really cool!


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 6, 2015)

I request (if that's allowed) flower or gem-themed adopts for the future! That'd be pretty c:


----------



## piichinu (Jun 7, 2015)

piimisu said:


> 1. bunny baseball 700 / $5
> 2. springtime 1000 / $7
> 3. bunbot 1000 / $7


hmm i think i wanna go on the small base again, the lines on this one are too thick


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 8, 2015)

OMG Bunbot is so pretty ; ^;
Do you think... since you like Bunbot, if you could make me one like that but of a teal color (slightly more greenish toned) and instead of a bunny, a cat? Then possibly change the star to a Triforce and the shoes to boots??
Idk if that's possible really, but I'd def consider buying if so, I've never bought an adopt before usually cuz I think they'd end up dying and going to waste but jeez that's so nice looking, lol.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 8, 2015)

Hairstyle?
I can maybe do it in the next batch and reserve it for you


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 8, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Hairstyle?
> I can maybe do it in the next batch and reserve it for you



That'd be really awesome actually :3
Same hairstyle would be fine, pigtails aren't necessary though lol, but either way is fine.
As a whole though, if she could be a tad more of a teal color, so just a bit more of a green-blue than a light blue or whatever.
But yeah, that'd be super cool! :D


----------



## Naiad (Jun 8, 2015)

hh im interested in Bunnybot but i don't want to buy an adopt that's too similar to kain's qvq
good luck <3


----------



## piichinu (Jun 8, 2015)

Yeah don't worry, I'm changing up the suit and other stuff since ik what it's like to buy an adopt and the same seller makes another almost exactly like it

- - - Post Merge - - -

On second thought, kain those would be small changes so you can buy that adopt and I can make an exception and just change it for you, since I still have the layers


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 8, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Yeah don't worry, I'm changing up the suit and other stuff since ik what it's like to buy an adopt and the same seller makes another almost exactly like it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> On second thought, kain those would be small changes so you can buy that adopt and I can make an exception and just change it for you, since I still have the layers



Ok, that's fine! Ty for doing that for me, shall I send the tbt, or do so once you adjust it, I don't mind either, and if you need to charge me a lil extra for the changes as well lemme know ~


----------



## piichinu (Jun 8, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Ok, that's fine! Ty for doing that for me, shall I send the tbt, or do so once you adjust it, I don't mind either, and if you need to charge me a lil extra for the changes as well lemme know ~



nothing extra! pls send the 1000 and ill edit it when i finish eating


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 8, 2015)

Sent!


----------



## piichinu (Jun 8, 2015)

1. bunny baseball 600 / $5
2. springtime 1000 / $7
3. bunbot 1000 / $7


----------



## piichinu (Jun 9, 2015)

Bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think I'm going back to the old base


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jun 9, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Bump
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I think I'm going back to the old base


What's the old base
And also, out of curiosity, what is bunny baseball wearing on her leg?


----------



## piichinu (Jun 10, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> What's the old base
> And also, out of curiosity, what is bunny baseball wearing on her leg?


i guess just a black band im not sure LMAO
and there r some old examples on the first page


----------

